# My knife collection



## pleue

Finally got my act together to take a few photos. Sorry for the lighting and the photo quality, I'm renovating the kitchen at the moment so it's hard to get any type of good light. The vast majority of these knives have come from other members here, a few from other forums, a few from ebay, a few yard sale and craigslist finds and the like, so a big thanks to all of you for feeding the addiction.

Gyuto









Devin Thomas ITK 270mm aeb-l
Fowler 265mm W2 with a really cool hamon under all that gnarly patina (first knife I really fell for and convinced a fellow KKF member to sell me)
Mac Pro 270mm (first higher end japanese knife and first knife purchased based on KKF sleuthing after my knife roll was stolen.)
Carter HG 232mm white #2

Suji



Martell 300mm o1
Fowler 300mm w2? with a funky leather lined wood saya I'm currently reshaping
Mario 270mm gyutohiki cpm154
Suisin Inox Honyaki 210mm 19c27
Masahiro 270mm vc 

Nakiri



Harner 165mm cts-xhp
Konosuke 180mm hd

Yanagi






Konosuke 330mm sakimaru takobiki blue #1
Keijiro Doi 270mm white #2
Yamawaku 270mm ? steel?
Johnathan Mitchell 200mm 1095

Deba



Yoshihiro big (210mm I think) white #2
Sakai Masayuki (Tatsuo Ikeda?) 180mm blue #2
Suisin western deba 210 aus10

Paring



Adam Marr aeb-l 
Harner stabber cts-xhp
Del aeb-l 




Zakuri sabaki blue #1
Aritsugu vintage usuba white #2
Carter santoku white #2 (apparently this knife was hand picked by Murray Carter as a gift for Devin Thomas at a knife show they both attended. Getting rehandled by me and gifted to my brother)




Richmond fanatic aeb-l
Mac pro bread 






















Custom knife roll made by my girlfriend. She made one for me previously that was stolen so this is the second one. Both were hand stitched, no joke. Suede-like leather with canvas lining. By far the nicest thing I own. 




The work kit that day

Vintage



Sabatier 6" utility
Sabatier 10" chef unsharpened
Jos Tyzack 9" chef
Carl Schlieper Eye 9" chef
Old Hickory 12" chef
Dexter 12" chef
Unknown 12" chef
Henckels 12" chef
K.C. Seelbach 10" scimitar 
American Knife Co. cleaver
Forgecraft cleaver

Travel finds



Bhutan leaf spring butcher knife kindling cutter
Vietnamese sheet steel knives
Vietnamese handheld mandoline
Thai pineapple eye chisel

Stone tub



Naniwa Omura 150
Bester 700
JNS 800
Naniwa Akamon XL 1000
Synthetic Blue Aoto XL "2000" 
Aarashiyama 6000


----------



## knyfeknerd

Love your stuff Patrick! I'm really diggin' on the oldies, especially the red cleaver.
If you ever wanna let that Henckel go..........................hit me up, the 102 series are boss.


----------



## apicius9

Great collection! I am not a pro and don't have much use for it, but I love your knife roll - and the fact that your GF made it makes it even more special. But you need more sayas 

Stefan


----------



## pleue

Thanks for the compliments. I made a saya for the suisin western and I have one I'm tweaking for the masayuki deba. I have some sayas that aren't pictured but the goal is to start making my own for the rest of my knives. The henckels looks like someone tried to cut cinderblocks with it, it's gonna need some work but I'm excited to one day get to it. Chris it's yours if it ever leaves and let me know if anything in my collection tickles your fancy in trade for the mioroshi


----------



## panda

let me know if you ever want to sell that knife roll!


----------



## daddy yo yo

I think your girfriend steals the attention your knife Collection deserves for her knife roll. Maybe she should consider selling knife rolls like that. Don't know if there is a market, don't know the cost of material and labour, but if there is a market it is here in KKF!


----------

